# Holy fireballs (lighting your cotton)



## Wolf (10/6/17)

Good day my fellow vape enthusiasts. 
Recently I had a friend build on my petri 24 Rta. 
While doing the dry fire to break in the cotton, he pulled out a lighter and lit the cotton.... 
I'd just like to find out the reason for this if anybody could explain it would be highly appreciated. 
(not sure if it was asked before) 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Hi @Wolf 

Most interesting, never heard of lighting the cotton 
We usually try keep the cotton saturated with juice to avoid it going dry and getting burnt
So i do not think lighting the cotton is a good idea

What cotton is it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown (10/6/17)

Sounds like he wants to smoke and not vape.

That seems rather idiotic to me to be honest, I could not possibly think of a reason as to why you would do that.
I'd recommend you make sure the cotton is wet and then fire a few times to heat up the juice and allow it to penetrate the cotton some more and then drip a bit more on the coils and heat it up etc.

That is how I like to wet my wicks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/17)

I presume the cotton was saturated with juice or PG or VG. He probably just wanted to get rid of same by burning it off. Maybe in preparation for a new juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf (10/6/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Wolf
> 
> Most interesting, never heard of lighting the cotton
> We usually try keep the cotton saturated with juice to avoid it going dry and getting burnt
> ...


It was cotton bacon hey...


----------



## shaunnadan (10/6/17)

Wolf said:


> Good day my fellow vape enthusiasts.
> Recently I had a friend build on my petri 24 Rta.
> While doing the dry fire to break in the cotton, he pulled out a lighter and lit the cotton....
> I'd just like to find out the reason for this if anybody could explain it would be highly appreciated.
> ...



Was it dry cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf (10/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Was it dry cotton


No the cotton was primed and as he pulsed he set it on fire for a few seconds... 
I'm trying to find something on the net so when I do I will post it here


----------



## Andre (10/6/17)

Wolf said:


> No the cotton was primed and as he pulsed he set it on fire for a few seconds...
> I'm trying to find something on the net so when I do I will post it here


Some, myself included, get a cotton taste from the first toots. Maybe that is just his way of getting rid of that taste.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

I've seen it before, don't understand the science, but it works, wicks better and tastes better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wolf (10/6/17)

So I have done some research on and asked a few people... The reason behind it is to get rid of the cotton taste on new wicks. 
Apparently it causes the cotton to become a bit more spongy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/6/17)

The lighting of the saturated cotton works a charm. Especially on stubborn cotton like Kendo.

Learnt that trick from the Cartel a little while back and i use it all the time on new wicks.

Basically how you do it is, saturate your new wick with juice then fire your mod with atty on (without top cap) while firing take a lighter and expose flame to cotton.

The cotton will light up let it burn for about 2/3 seconds and blow out flame and stop firing the mod .

Resaturate the wicks and repeat this process another 2 times.

You will no longer get that cotton taste from your new wick even on your first drag.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Wolf (10/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The lighting of the saturated cotton works a charm. Especially on stubborn cotton like Kendo.
> 
> Learnt that trick from the Cartel a little while back and i use it all the time on new wicks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing it up for us buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/6/17)

Thats why i pay extra for bacon. Never had a cotton taste with it. Just wick, prime and puff away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scott (10/6/17)

Wolf said:


> Good day my fellow vape enthusiasts.
> Recently I had a friend build on my petri 24 Rta.
> While doing the dry fire to break in the cotton, he pulled out a lighter and lit the cotton....
> I'd just like to find out the reason for this if anybody could explain it would be highly appreciated.
> ...


I also saw a friend do that once when re-wicking but he had consumed around 12 beers when he did it so I think the reason was a touch obvious! Personally can see no logical reason to light the cotton unless you pyrotechnic freak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/6/17)

Scott said:


> I also saw a friend do that once when re-wicking but he had consumed around 12 beers when he did it so I think the reason was a touch obvious! Personally can see no logical reason to light the cotton unless you pyrotechnic freak.



This process definetly does work brother.
And even cotton bacon does have a slight cotton taste on the first few drags.

Im not scientist and i may be wrong but my only logical thinking as to why this works is that the flame needs the juice to carry on burning so it causes the cotton to absorb juice in order to keep the flame burning and by thus saturates the cotton fibres completly leaving no dry fibres.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/6/17)

So then you just have to ash now and again as well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Hey @Clouds4Days 

Thanks for sharing this 
But the only problem is i dont think i have a lighter in the house - lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wolf (10/6/17)

Silver said:


> Hey @Clouds4Days
> 
> Thanks for sharing this
> But the only problem is i dont think i have a lighter in the house - lol


Aaahhh I know the pain brother... Looks like the lighter collection starts again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Wolf said:


> Aaahhh I know the pain brother... Looks like the lighter collection starts again



Quite right
But i dont get a cotton taste on my Cotton Bacon wicks, so doubt i will use this technique
And my Rayon wicks taste good from the beginning too
Perhaps my taste buds are immune to the cotton taste

I only get a funky taste just before it starts going dry - but not at the beginning if its well saturated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The lighting of the saturated cotton works a charm. Especially on stubborn cotton like Kendo.
> 
> Learnt that trick from the Cartel a little while back and i use it all the time on new wicks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, a while ago Kieran from Vape Cartel showed me that trick too. I really enjoy Kendo Gold but this eliminates the cotton taste immediately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (10/6/17)

F@*k it! I'm trying it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Pixstar (10/6/17)

Silver said:


> Quite right
> But i dont get a cotton taste on my Cotton Bacon wicks, so doubt i will use this technique
> And my Rayon wicks taste good from the beginning too
> Perhaps my taste buds are immune to the cotton taste
> ...


For me, Kendo Gold gives off this "creamy" taste for about a tank.?It's not an unpleasant taste but it changes the actual juice taste, making it slightly creamier.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Pixstar said:


> For me, Kendo Gold gives off this "creamy" taste for about a tank.?It's not an unpleasant taste but it changes the actual juice taste, making it slightly creamier.



I got some Kendo from Kieran when it came out and tried it but for some reason (not sure what really) i never took to it

I later doscovered that Kendo is good for higher power. Not sure if this is the case but maybe its not really aimed at lower power?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/6/17)

Silver said:


> I got some Kendo from Kieran when it came out and tried it but for some reason (not sure what really) i never took to it
> 
> I later doscovered that Kendo is good for higher power. Not sure if this is the case but maybe its not really aimed at lower power?


I enjoy it in drippers mostly. I'm not a high power vaper (50w max probably) . Perhaps one of the high power vapers could comment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/6/17)

This is bloody interesting. Never thought of trying something like this. I get a cotton flavour no matter what i use at the start.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## PsyCLown (11/6/17)

Well this is interesting, curious to give it a try and see if it makes a difference for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien (11/6/17)

Ok, here are my thoughts on this.

Don't, anytime a flame or temperatures close to where a flame in this scenario will burn, molecules come about that are carcinogenic and exactly that, which most of us are trying to get away from. Those that don't want to get away from these, you may as well go back to using tobacco the way the red man taught it to the white intruders.

If you get cotton flavour, from a new build, I suspect you're doing something wrong. I've used coil master and cotton bacon and can't say I've ever tasted the cotton. --- Maybe you're not drenching your wick well enough before you're starting to vape your new build?

If you're running more than 20-25W, I'd put you in the high power category, I run 35W sometimes, with a certain atty/build at the moment, but then again, its temp. controlled, does this still count? I suppose so, even though it only runs 35W for 1 second or less, before control kicks in.

Either way, burning your cotton deliberately, can only be a bad thing, in my mind and I do not recommend you do it.


----------



## Christos (11/6/17)

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> Ok, here are my thoughts on this.
> 
> Don't, anytime a flame or temperatures close to where a flame in this scenario will burn, molecules come about that are carcinogenic and exactly that, which most of us are trying to get away from. Those that don't want to get away from these, you may as well go back to using tobacco the way the red man taught it to the white intruders.
> 
> ...


I have never tried this method (And i probably never will) but I would be seriously worried about damaging peek insulators and o-rings with an open flame!

I occasionally get a cotton taste for 3 or 4 puffs after a rewick but I agree that 9/10 times the cotton taste is just not there!
I found that wicking too tightly gives the cotton taste until the cotton is thinned out from the burning of the cotton via the coil and a few puffs to get there....


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/6/17)

@Kalahari stoommasjien when you light the cotton its the juice that is burning , if your cotton has burnt then you did not saturate the cotton enough or you let the flame burn for too long therfore burning your cotton.

You are not vaping on the atty with the flame burning so im sure there wont be more carcinogenic molecules than eating a steak well done.

@Christos those 4 or 5 puffs of cotton taste will be a thing of the past.

But each to their own and if you happy the way things are working for you than thats awesome.
If not than try this technique or dont its all good in the hood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rev2xtc (11/6/17)

@Clouds4Days would you do a video of this please?

I'm keen to actually see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Vape_N8th (11/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The lighting of the saturated cotton works a charm. Especially on stubborn cotton like Kendo.
> 
> Learnt that trick from the Cartel a little while back and i use it all the time on new wicks.
> 
> ...


Just use cotton candy


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Just use cotton candy



The problem with that is Cotton Candy is Rayon and doesn't handle tank and higher power as well as cotton does. A better option would be to just use Cotton Bacon, Fiber Freaks Cotton Blend or Paronin cotton.

Rayon is outstanding for low power with fruits and menthols but isn't that great for higher power and other juices.


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/6/17)

rev2xtc said:


> @Clouds4Days would you do a video of this please?
> 
> I'm keen to actually see what happens.
> 
> ...



Will do bud.
Give me a sec.


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/6/17)

@rev2xtc
(New video posted on the bottom of this page)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien (11/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Kalahari stoommasjien when you light the cotton its the juice that is burning , if your cotton has burnt then you did not saturate the cotton enough or you let the flame burn for too long therfore burning your cotton.
> 
> You are not vaping on the atty with the flame burning so im sure there wont be more carcinogenic molecules than eating a steak well done.
> 
> ...



Ok, looked at the video as well, since its the juice that's burning only, how is this supposed to remove the "cotton taste" that some people reportedly get?
I still think if you're getting a cotton taste, you're doing something wrong, probably not letting the wick get properly saturated before using it, I'm guessing.
Also, if only the juice is set alight, there could still be some nasty molecules formed that don't just evaporate and move off, so stating that you're not vaping on the atty at the time, means not all that much in my eyes, but hey, carry on, don't let me stop you. Like I prefixed my original post on this "Ok, here are my thoughts on this."
This means it ain't gospel, these are my thoughts, but you may explain how, burning your juice only and everything was perfect to start off and you got cotton taste and the cotton did not get singed or anything, how this should take away the cotton tasted, that you reportedly got, without the burning of the juice. A scientific explanation about what exactly is happening would be great, I'm trying to understand what's going on here, not that I'd start burning my juices or anything else for that matter, but hey, I'd like to understand what it is that is occurring when you burn the juice and how this is reportedly helping in the taste/cotton taste department.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/6/17)

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> Ok, looked at the video as well, since its the juice that's burning only, how is this supposed to remove the "cotton taste" that some people reportedly get?
> I still think if you're getting a cotton taste, you're doing something wrong, probably not letting the wick get properly saturated before using it, I'm guessing.
> Also, if only the juice is set alight, there could still be some nasty molecules formed that don't just evaporate and move off, so stating that you're not vaping on the atty at the time, means not all that much in my eyes, but hey, carry on, don't let me stop you. Like I prefixed my original post on this "Ok, here are my thoughts on this."
> This means it ain't gospel, these are my thoughts, but you may explain how, burning your juice only and everything was perfect to start off and you got cotton taste and the cotton did not get singed or anything, how this should take away the cotton tasted, that you reportedly got, without the burning of the juice. A scientific explanation about what exactly is happening would be great, I'm trying to understand what's going on here, not that I'd start burning my juices or anything else for that matter, but hey, I'd like to understand what it is that is occurring when you burn the juice and how this is reportedly helping in the taste/cotton taste department.





Clouds4Days said:


> This process definetly does work brother.
> And even cotton bacon does have a slight cotton taste on the first few drags.
> 
> Im not scientist and i may be wrong but my only logical thinking as to why this works is that the flame needs the juice to carry on burning so it causes the cotton to absorb juice in order to keep the flame burning and by thus saturates the cotton fibres completly leaving no dry fibres.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/6/17)

I'd probably hold off with the christmas carols by flaming wick light until Dr Farsalinos gives it his all clear, doubt thats going to happen though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/17)

Hey @Clouds4Days 
Thanks for the video - you on the ball man!
Was cool to see you on the screen - lekker man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/6/17)

Also remember peeps diffrent types of wicking material behaves diffrently from one to the next, some absorb juice into the fibres faster than others.

I like the flavour i get from Kendo Gold on dessert juices but never used it that much because it takes a while for all the fibres to become completly saturated.
But now im using Kendo more often since learning this technique.

If you not getting any cotton taste on a fresh wick then what you are doing and using is working for you, and no need to go setting stuff alight .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/7/17)

Wolf said:


> Good day my fellow vape enthusiasts.
> Recently I had a friend build on my petri 24 Rta.
> While doing the dry fire to break in the cotton, he pulled out a lighter and lit the cotton....
> I'd just like to find out the reason for this if anybody could explain it would be highly appreciated.
> ...




Shout out to my man Wolf for bringing this up, I'm still "fireballin'" 

This has brought about some love for my gorge cotton that never sees the light of day. Works like a charm

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Wolf (17/7/17)

DoubleD said:


> Shout out to my man Wolf for bringing this up, I'm still "fireballin'"
> 
> This has brought about some love for my gorge cotton that never sees the light of day. Works like a charm


Thanks my brother enjoy the fireballs hahaha. 
I have tried it a few times after and I've tried without fireballs I must say flavour is indeed much better after throwing a few fireballs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/4/20)

Hi everyone,

So I had a redo of my cotton taste gone video which I had thrown up quickly for the guys here at ecigssa to demonstrate how it works. I took down the old vid about a year back but just never got around to throwing it together again but finally here it is.
Alot probably already know this method but with the ever growing community of vapers it's always good to have this tip up on the Tube.
Cheers...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/4/20)

I personally believe it's got to do with burning the loose cotton fibres away. These fibres usually would flatten and sit against your coil until you've vaped enough for them to burn away. Instead, you take a flame to the cotton and get it done before vaping.

I feel like it's a waste of time, but if it works for you then that's great stuff. I've met a few people who will go out of their way to do this before vaping.

You can clearly see the loose fibres in the image below. I personally don't think it has much to do with saturating the cotton at all. And I feel like it's largely a placebo effect. But again, if it works for you, that's all that matters in the end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I had a redo of my cotton taste gone video which I had thrown up quickly for the guys here at ecigssa to demonstrate how it works. I took down the old vid about a year back but just never got around to throwing it together again but finally here it is.
> Alot probably already know this method but with the ever growing community of vapers it's always good to have this tip up on the Tube.
> Cheers...



@Clouds4Days ,I am trying this. I have always gotten a cotton taste on whatever cotton I use. I also get better flavour the dryer the cotton and always after a slight dry hit. So next re-wick I'm burning some sh!t!!!
I have also recently tried other wicks so it's ON!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

I think the science to this is drawing out whatever is in the cotton and burning it off. So this makes sense to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I personally believe it's got to do with burning the loose cotton fibres away. These fibres usually would flatten and sit against your coil until you've vaped enough for them to burn away. Instead, you take a flame to the cotton and get it done before vaping.
> 
> I feel like it's a waste of time, but if it works for you then that's great stuff. I've met a few people who will go out of their way to do this before vaping.
> 
> ...



It could possibly be the reason, all I know is it works (for me atleast).

If you getting a cotton taste I would give it a try its gonna take you a extra 15seconds to do this method so not really a time waister.

I have a lighter in my rewicking kit so I'm all prepped whenever I rewick.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/4/20)

Resistance said:


> @Clouds4Days ,I am trying this. I have always gotten a cotton taste on whatever cotton I use. I also get better flavour the dryer the cotton and always after a slight dry hit. So next re-wick I'm burning some sh!t!!!
> I have also recently tried other wicks so it's ON!



Let me know how it goes @Resistance. 
I swear by this method (fok, boobies, shyt ) .

Been using this method for 2 years now and it works for me, but there is that 5% that say it doesnt work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Let me know how it goes @Resistance.
> I swear by this method (fok, boobies, shyt ) .
> 
> Been using this method for 2 years now and it works for me, but there is that 5% that say it doesnt work.


Will do. Like I said I slightly scorch my cotton after a re-wick and haven't thought of this. I have also probably re-wicked the zues single 10-times this week.and might just do it for fun again soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Let me know how it goes @Resistance.
> I swear by this method (fok, boobies, shyt ) .
> 
> Been using this method for 2 years now and it works for me, but there is that 5% that say it doesnt work.



I think it's a bit more than 5%  I just don't get a cotton taste ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I think it's a bit more than 5%  I just don't get a cotton taste ever.



You right sorry it's around 6.5% my bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> You right sorry it's around 6.5% my bad.
> View attachment 193856



Flawless logic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Flawless logic



Of course it has flaws but it's the only stats I personally can go by, you saying it's much higher is fine but what stats have you to show by is what I'm saying?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> You right sorry it's around 6.5% my bad.
> View attachment 193856



Taste is subjective. Along with smell and everything else and I'll be receiving in the next 30mins with pics.


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

@Clouds for days. I first got an orange flame and on the second try we'll see the pics.



Second and third was a bit hard to take the photo's but the flame turned to yellow then to blue and reached about 20cm.
All I can say is this works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/4/20)

Resistance said:


> @Clouds for days. I first got an orange flame and on the second try we'll see the pics.
> View attachment 193875
> View attachment 193876
> 
> ...



20cm 
Did you turn the wattage down?

But glad it worked

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> 20cm
> Did you turn the wattage down?
> 
> But glad it worked



No,the screen is broke and I'm unable to fix it. I was going to use something else but it was charging. So I thought tough and just did it, but it works and I use it daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/4/20)

Resistance said:


> No,the screen is broke and I'm unable to fix it. I was going to use something else but it was charging. So I thought tough and just did it, but it works and I use it daily.



Ah ok that will explain why you had a massive flame.
I usually will drop my wattage to between 10-15W when doing this method.
It will definitely work with higher wattage too just becareful not to singe your eyebrows

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (12/4/20)

Resistance said:


> No,the screen is broke and I'm unable to fix it. I was going to use something else but it was charging. So I thought tough and just did it, but it works and I use it daily.


I meant the mod works and I use it daily.
The trick is most definitely going to be used all the time. It most definitely works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

